# EPIC Spring Break - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Spring Break was nothing short of epic this year. Thanks to all my customers for making it happen, especially the Dads and Moms who got the kids out for a flounder gigging adventure. The flounder gigging was amazing over the last 11 nights, and the weather cooperated on all but one night. We hit full limits on flounder every night, most in 2-3 hours, with a few trips taking longer, in the 4-6 hour range. Sheepshead and black drum were scarce, but we found a handful of them on several trips. Water clarity was very good each night, making the flounder easy to spot. Most of the fish were on hard sand or mud bottom, with only a few coming off shell or grass bottom. The fish were typical size for this time of year, with most in the 14-18" range, and a handful of larger fish in in the 18-21" range.

3/8 - Tony D. group of 4. SE winds 10-15mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 9pm, largest flounder was 19".

3/9 - Jon H. group of 3. SE winds 5-10mph and normal tide levels. 15 flounder limit by 8pm.

3/9 - Late Trip - Luke group of 4. 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 12:30am, largest flounder was 19".

3/10 - Kari D. group of 6. South winds 15-20mph and slightly high tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 3 black drum and 2 sheesphead by 10:30pm, largest flounder was 18".

3/11 - Trip cancelled due to high winds - North at 30mph

3/12 - Matthew B. group of 4. Dead calm winds and low tide levels. 20 flounder limit by 10pm.

3/12 - Late Trip - James W. group of 6. 17 flounder plus 2 black drum and 1 sheepshead by 2:30am. The boys wanted to quit early, they were tired and cold.

3/13 - Patrick R. group of 4. Dead calm winds and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit by 10pm, largest flounder was 21".

3/13 - Late Trip - Shirley S. group of 2. 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 1:15am, flounder were 17" average.

3/14 - Grant G. group of 6. SSE winds 10-15mph and slightly low tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 12:30am, largest flounder was 20".

3/15 - Lee A. group of 3. SSE winds 15-20mph and normal tide levels. 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 11:45pm.

3/16 - Casey G. group of 5. South winds 10-15mph and normal tide levels. 25 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 12:15am.

3/17 - Cliff H. group of 6. SE winds 10-20mph and slightly low tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 12:15am.

3/18 - Ed F. group of 4. SSE winds 15mph, dense blowing fog, and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit by 10:15pm.

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 20, 22, 25-28
April: 1-3, 8-12, 15-20, 22-26, 30
May: 1-3, 6-10, 12-17, 19-25, 27-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*more pics*

more pictures


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks. Kids had a great time and already want to go back. If you want to take some kids with some action and easy boat run nightstalker is the way to go. Boat he runs and built is awesome. Was very impressed with Rick and his rig and he knows what's going on down in Rockport. -Matt

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*thanks*

Matt, thanks for the nice review of your trip, see you back soon....


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

That's a great way to start the spring. We cancelled trips last week due to very fresh chocolate milk water. It's finally getting right over here! Glad to see someone is hammering em!


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*3/19 report*

*3/19/2018*
I had the Ed F. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with dead calm winds and normal tide levels. Water clarity was excellent, making for some easy spotting and allowing us to be selective on fish size. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 10pm (2 hours of gigging). The fish tonight were larger, with most in the 17-18" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
March: 20, 22, 25-28
April: 1-3, 8-12, 15-20, 22-26, 30
May: 1-3, 6-10, 12-17, 19-25, 27-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

